#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  To Kindle or Not to Kindle?

## Davis Knowlton

I have never tried one of these, or even seen one. TD poster Rawlins suggested Kindle as a possible solution to the dearth of bookstores in the Philippines. I went on Amazon, and the Kindle Fire looked pretty neat, and at a great price. It was looking good until I read a review saying don't buy it if you live outside of the US, as you can't access the store or lots of other stuff. Can TD Kindle owner/operators give me any words of wisdom? I am low on the computer literacy scale, and am basically looking for something to read books or watch movies and old TV shows on that is not too complicated. Thoughts? Especially as to having problems accessing stuff from overseas. Thanks.

----------


## Looper

It is a no-brainer Davis because they have become so cheap.

You can afford to buy one just to see if you like it.

Once you try a regular Kindle you will never go back to carrying heavy paper books around with you anymore.

It is just like reading from regular paper and print.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^That was kind of my feeling. At $200, if I don't like it, I'll just give it to one of my kids. What was worrying, however, was the review stating that you couldn't access parts of it unless you were in the US. That type of stuff frustrates me, and generally pisses me off. That review was for the Kindle Fire, which otherwise looked really good.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I bought mine (Fire) off Amazon as soon as they came out. I can buy books off Amazon US no problem, it works both in Thailand and here in the sandpit. Then again I can download thousands of cracked books off t'Interwebnet as well for fuck all.

But if you don't want web browsing, colour magazines, etc, and just books, then buy the standard Kindle Touch ($99).

It has a better screen for simply reading books.

----------


## Looper

I think the Kindle Fire has a backlit screen. For the real benefit of this device you need the regular black and white Kindle which looks like paper. You can read it on the beach or in the park or anywhere bright and sunny.

----------


## FailSafe

I have a standard Kindle and a Kindle Fire- for reading text, the standard Kindle is the best choice- for magazines and color pictures (as well as using it for a web browser) the Kindle Fire is better, but the backlit screen causes too much eyestrain to read from it for too long (the standard Kindle uses digital ink and relies on ambient light so this is no problem).

I will NEVER go back to paper.

I just checked Amazon and the Kindle is fully supported in the Philippines.

----------


## aging one

Get it. My kids school gives them one. It is so easy and cheap. Think of when you travel. Let the kids use it as well if they are into reading. Between an excellent, stern, and somewhat eccentric teacher and a Kindle they have learned to love to read. 

I am old fashioned guy but when I saw the thing in action I was a convert. As I am to the wifes new I Pad. Lars showed us an app that you take it outside at night and hold it up and it becomes a planetarium.  Each star, its relationship to earth the constellations. I am blown away by these two in particular, but just think when Davis and I were 10 the transistor had not been invented, nor the hand held calculator.  Phones were rotary, and TV was black and white. What the hell is a satellite? What the Russians did it first!!!

----------


## blue

Like others have said here basic kindle best for books
it,s not back lit so you can read it outside even in the sun
 and that's all it can do,.
 so no distractions ,ie wanting to check your email.
I have not seen the Fire -guess its best for colour mags and movies.

Loads of free books on the internet, for example that author you recommended 
James Lee Burke
I  downloaded 24 of his books ,for free from bit torrents sites
which you can do from where you are
I'm not great on computers either
but managed to master it easy enough
and plenty of people here to help if you have any problems '

----------


## bsnub

To kindle meens you are a dipshit that pays for everything...

----------


## aging one

> To kindle meens you are a dipshit that pays for everything...


Kids in High School, books they have to read and books they want to read. The school gives a free Kindle with all the books they have to read in it. They buy the books they want to read, as then they can keep them.   

For me its win win, for any other parent as well that cant afford the cost of high school, and university course reading these days.  Free from the school, free from a torrent or about a buck a book. It adds up especially when you have twins.

You are going to travel for a few months. One Kindle equal 20 magazines, and 6 books for the cost of a hardback and a couple of new editions.  Like I said I am old fashioned, but they are the way forward in education, especially with the cost cutting going on. 

Books you want to read and keep and savor will always be there to be loved.  I sure as hell hope so anyway.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ With Premium you can borrow books from other owners. I think BSnub's idea of a book has dots in it with numbers next to them.

 :Smile:

----------


## can123

> To kindle meens you are a dipshit that pays for everything...


Your ignorance seems to know no bounds.

----------


## aging one

> ^ With Premium you can borrow books from other owners. I think BSnub's idea of a book has dots in it with numbers next to them.


harry, if the school agrees can you do that service with the basic Amazon Kindle?

----------


## buriramboy

They don't look very big for 'long time' reading or am i looking at the wrong thing??

Amazon.co.uk: kindle books Kindle Devices

----------


## FailSafe

^

The 6" screen is about the size of a standard paperback page- I can read from one for hours.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> ^ With Premium you can borrow books from other owners. I think BSnub's idea of a book has dots in it with numbers next to them.
> 
> 
> harry, if the school agrees can you do that service with the basic Amazon Kindle?


OK, having delved further you can borrow a book a month if you have Amazon Prime, and in the US you can borrow from Libraries that offer the service.

You can only borrow stuff that is "Loan enabled" by the publisher.

So it's unlikely that a Phils school would offer this service.

But having said that, there are a ton of free books online (some out of copyright, such as the Gutenberg Project, others cracked).

----------


## kingwilly

Don't get the fire, as the others have said, standard kindle. Weighs less than a paperback, mine currently holds 1500 books, battery lasts about 2-4 weeks between charges. I haven't paid a cent for any book. 

It does not do colour, it does not do pictures well. Basically for reading words.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Last question: It looks like the Kindle Touch is the way to go. What's the difference between a $99 Kindle Touch Wi-Fi and a $149 Kindle Touch 3G plus WiFi? Sorry, but don't know what 3G is/does. Should I pay the extra $50? Is 3G something I should have? Will this charge on 220, or do I have to get an adapter? Thanks to all.

----------


## FailSafe

3G is internet for mobile devices (generally used when there is no wifi connection available)- if you have wifi you don't need it.

The Kindle will charge through your computer's USB port- 220v is no problem.

----------


## can123

You should buy the cheaper version without 3G. To download books all you need is a wi-fi connection. The extra money paid for mobile Internet connection with 3G is in no way justified as downloading outside a wi-fi area is not an essential need.

The original Kindle, as said above, is easily the best. Don't be tempted to buy a light for the Kindle. It's not supposed to be read in bed under the clothes  :Smile:   You should invest in a leather case to prevent it from damage if dropped. My Kindle is absolutely brilliant and I have over 2000 books on it. Its ability to download via wi-fi meant that I could visit Gulliver's in Bangkok and download my copy of The Times newspaper at 2.00 pm each day.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I  downloaded 24 of his books ,for free from bit torrents sites


I'm gonna have to pick me up one of these.

I love the bookshelf full of books in my living room, and actually reading a paper book, but here in Thailand with relatively limited sources, being able to download most books, presumably in a few minutes is too good not to get in to.

Cheers.

Do you connect it to your computer through a USB port like an iPod, to load stuff onto it?

----------


## Looper

> don't know what 3G is/does


The Kindle does also have a browser and the 3G connection (which works anywhere for free) means you can surf the net/check your email anywhere for free.

But the standard Kindle does not do surfing very well because there is no mouse or pointing device and the keyboard is not very good. I don't know much about the Fire but maybe the 3G connection would be better value option on that device.




> Do you connect it to your computer through a USB port like an iPod, to load stuff onto it?


Yes

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Cool. It looks like the $99 one is the way to go. Many thanks to all for their excellent input. Sounds like even I can figure this out. I love my books, but with over 1,500 in the house, my floor to ceiling bookcases in my office are full, as are the bookcases scattered elsewhere around the house. It's a big house, but I'm running out of bookcase room. Guess I need to jump forward a century.

----------


## aging one

> Phils





> But having said that, there are a ton of free books online (some out of copyright, such as the Gutenberg Project, others cracked).


Whats is Phils, my kids go to a British school here studying IGCSE's  

Thats good advice thanks. I have to find out if they can download off campus as they were given them for course reading work.  But for the I pad thanks.  sorry...  555

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Phils = Philippines. He was working off of my post.

----------


## Takeovers

> I have just downloaded a version from Amazon and that is fine


Try the version on Project Gutenberg. I would like to hear a comparison.

I have linked directly to the book.

----------


## DrAndy

very similar

well enough formatted

----------


## can123

If you had any sense , you would read a synopsis of the book and, that way, you can appear to be well informed and literate. It's one of the worst books ever written. The highlights appear to include a man going for a shit in an outside privy and two men drinking cocoa and then having a pee together. All these in allegorical style with the theme of Greek Mythology running through it. 

Read "Germinal" by Emile Zola instead. It's free.

----------


## Takeovers

> very similar  
> well enough formatted


Thanks for the comment. The formatting should be good. A lot of effort goes into it. 

If I would critisize the procedure it is that they try too hard to be as close to the old print as possible, even including to let obvious errors stand not to change any possible intent by the author or publisher.

----------


## blue

> It's one of the worst books ever written. The highlights appear to include a man going for a shit in an outside privy and two men drinking cocoa and then having a pee


You know how to put someone off a book :Smile: 

just started a Russian  sc-fi book
_Roadside Picnic_ by Arkady Strugatsky
looks interesting and different from western approach so far.

 well formatted torrent version   at
Masterworks Science Fiction (61-70) - Demonoid

----------


## DrAndy

> If you had any sense , you would read a synopsis of the book and, that way, you can appear to be well informed and literate. It's one of the worst books ever written. The highlights appear to include a man going for a shit in an outside privy and two men drinking cocoa and then having a pee together. All these in allegorical style with the theme of Greek Mythology running through it. 
> 
> Read "Germinal" by Emile Zola instead. It's free.


 
this was free too, and is a wonderful book

I have read it several times before, obviously

When I visited Dublin it all came to life!

----------


## baldrick

> Tom Sharpe


his books have taught me all I need to know about the english




> are converted epups


epubs - all books should be in this format rather than all these other proprietary ones

learn to use Calibre - it is worth it

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Yes, then the pirate book market would match the pirate music market.

----------


## ltnt

Is there a "lending library," on TD for electronic books?  What would it take to set one up?  Probably all you guys could submit a list of all your current library's and then others interested in one of your books could request a copy on loan? Perhaps copy rights prevent such activities, but someone had to buy the book to begin with, naively stated for sure he thouht.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ There are libraries in the US, I don't know what plans they have for overseas.

----------


## DrAndy

> Is there a "lending library," on TD for electronic books?


no, but if I offered you a pirated book that would make you naughty too

----------


## DrAndy

> Read "Germinal" by Emile Zola instead. It's free.


where is that free from?

I can only get the French edition free, and my French is not that good

OK found a version

http://manybooks.net/titles/zolaemil...6germinal.html

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Is there a "lending library," on TD for electronic books?
> 
> 
> no, but if I offered you a pirated book that would make you naughty too


Only if I accepted.  Two way street.

----------


## DrAndy

but how would you know it was pirated?

ignorance is no defence in law

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ That's where the content protection comes in.

----------


## can123

What "content protection " ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Amazon use their own modified version of .mobi called .azw, which may or may not contain Digital Rights Management, depending on whether or not it's free.

----------


## can123

> Amazon use their own modified version of .mobi called .azw, which may or may not contain Digital Rights Management, depending on whether or not it's free.


These do not seem to have any practical effect on the use of the files. The Kindle is used in isolation and when wi-fi is switched off the pirate files may be read without anybody knowing. Obviously, a pirate file cannot be archived at Amazon but there are few other restrictions on its use.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I really don't get your point. I merely stated that if you receive a DRM-protected .mobi file and remove the protection, then in a lot of countries you are breaking the law.

If someone else does it, and emails you the finished item, then it would be harder to prove you actually did the stripping.

Added: My Kindle is full of pirate books, only they aren't recognised as books by the Kindle and are stored as "Documents".

----------


## ltnt

> but how would you know it was pirated?
> 
> ignorance is no defence in law


Read your post again.  You said if I offered you a "pirated," copy.  I think you told me it was an illegal copy.  Didn't you? :Confused:

----------


## ltnt

> Obviously, a pirate file cannot be archived at Amazon


If Amazon is the originator, they archive the original copy, but cannot control its use or decimation after its point of sale once wi-fi is turned off?  What's wi-fi doing different than hard connection?  Just asking?

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> Obviously, a pirate file cannot be archived at Amazon
> 
> 
> If Amazon is the originator, they archive the original copy, but cannot control its use or decimation after its point of sale once wi-fi is turned off?  What's wi-fi doing different than hard connection?  Just asking?


Nothing. My Kindle uses wi-fi only and I didn't consider other options.

----------


## Takeovers

> If Amazon is the originator, they archive the original copy, but cannot control its use or decimation after its point of sale once wi-fi is turned off?


The books by Amazon or most of them are copy protected and will not work on any other device than your Kindle. I don't know if any cracks are available. You can register a few devices but you cannot just give the copy to someone.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> If Amazon is the originator, they archive the original copy, but cannot control its use or decimation after its point of sale once wi-fi is turned off?
> 
> 
> The books by Amazon or most of them are copy protected and will not work on any other device than your Kindle. I don't know if any cracks are available. You can register a few devices but you cannot just give the copy to someone.


What would happen if you used Calibre to convert them into a different format ? I've never paid Amazon for any books, so I don't know the answer. All my purchases have been subscriptions to a newspaper.

----------


## Takeovers

> What would happen if you used Calibre to convert them into a different format ?


I am sure, calibre cannot handle them.

----------


## mikesch4ever

are you sure about that? i never got any copyright problems with amazon books.

----------


## Takeovers

> are you sure about that?


Yes, I am. But I will try it tomorrow. Too late today. Good night.

----------


## ltnt

Interesting.  You cannot link your Kindle to a pc?  amazon is point of sale and then retains copy right and and control over the items it sells to people although the sale is final and the item cannot be returned.  Is Amazon legally responsible for the electronic book after sale?  Seems like an expensive way for Amazon to make money if they have to retain files on every book sale and keep policing it in perpetuity.

Copy rights don't expire after a certain number of years as in patients?  I should think that "Classic's," would have no copy right protection?

----------


## Takeovers

I have tried now.

I can link my Kindle to a PC by USB. I can save and backup copyrighted files to PC and I can reload them into Kindle. I don't need to go back to Amazon to do that. The file format used by Amazon for DRM is .azw. 

There is also a .mobi file for Kindle that does not use DRM and copy protection.

I can copy .azw files into calibre. But if the copyright is active I cannot read it and cannot convert it. Calibre refuses to do it citing DRM. There was a dictionary that came with the kindle and I cannot open it in Calibre.

I have bought some books at very low prices from Amazon that are out of copyright and loaded one free from Amazon. Those I can read and convert in Calibre even though they are in .azw format.

Amazon maintains a personal account for every eBook customer that contains a list of your purchased books. If you delete that account you lose all purchased copyrighted books permanently, except you can still read books you store offline on your Kindle but not on any other or new. You can register additional eBooks into that account and then you can download your books on the new device. But I don't know if you can link one book to more than one Kindle device at the same time.

----------


## DrAndy

that is what I posted but the implication was meant to be that I did not inform you of that fact

sorry if that was not clear, but who cares

----------


## ltnt

^ Agree, who cares.  Just being polite is a difficult choice these days.

----------


## ltnt

> I can link my Kindle to a PC by USB.


Download to a USB Flash Drive.  Then you have it forever and don't need the Amazon account fear of closure and loss of book files.

----------


## Takeovers

> Download to a USB Flash Drive. Then you have it forever and don't need the Amazon account fear of closure and loss of book files.


Unfortunately that is not correct. I lose the files the moment I have a defect on my kindle. The saved files will not decode on another Kindle. I have to go back to Amazon for them.

----------


## DrAndy

I have all my books on a big external disk, same as I do with music etc

they are all there whatever happens to my kindle; it is possible the Amazon ones would only be able to be read by the same kindle though

----------


## mikesch4ever

you can also email any mobi file to your kindle email and it is saved in your amazon cloud. there is no copyright protection issue. if your kindle is broken you can read the files also with a kindle app or software on your computer.

----------


## Bettyboo

Right, I've taken the advice from this thread - just bought a Kindle Touch from Amazon; you get the more expensive international option with no ads, you have no choice. Got a little leather case too - the shipping was $70, but apparently they pay it back if it's not stopped/charged by immigration - we will see. 

I checked the Thai Kindle site and it was $30 cheaper, but a horrible looking synthetic case, so I went with the US site.

I also bought 4 books which are sitting there waiting to sync onto my Kindle when I turn the wifi on - it's very very easy, dangerously so, to buy Kindle books from Amazon. There are also lots of chapters you can download for free trial. Should arrive next week, I'll let you know.

Thanks to all on the thread for your comments.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Again, can you explain why immigration would be interested in your Kindle. Does it not get a visa on arrival?

 :Smile:

----------


## can123

> I also bought 4 books which are sitting there waiting to sync onto my Kindle when I turn the wifi on - it's very very easy, dangerously so, to buy Kindle books from Amazon.


Just as a matter of interest, what books have you bought already ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Just as a matter of interest, what books have you bought already ?


I warn you, they're boring... 5 books I need for some research and a novel to read if I find meself bored:

The Literary Mind - Mark Turner.
Embodiment & Cognitive Science - Raymond Gibbs.
Embodied Cognition - Shapiro.
Descartes' Error - Damasio.
Self Comes to Mind - Damasio.
Other People - Martin Amis (the only one of his novels I don't already own/haven't read).





> immigration


You know what I mean (customs), but you are quite correct...  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> just bought a Kindle Touch from Amazon


why did you choose the K Touch rather than the standard version, which is a lot cheaper and does the same thing?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ well, it's only $20 more expensive, which I would't call 'a lot', and the benefits I saw were:

Double battery life.
Double storage capacity.

plus, the ease of turning pages and navigating via the touch screen (especially for .PDFs where you can use the 'pinch' facility).

----------


## Bettyboo

The Kindle arrived today - everything is good, works well, easy to use; basically does what it says on the box. For the money, it's good value. I've already downloaded 20 or so classics for free, and some academic books where I saved money over the printed version, and some novels.

The notes, bookmarks and similar functions work pretty well; it's functional for research (but so is a pad and pen...). The onboard keyboard works fine.

The device feels too small to me. I put it on landscape as portrait feels lacking in sentence length. Maybe a bigger size would be better; the extra inch of the Kindle fire, with the added functionality might have been nice, but then you get an LCD - I wonder if they'll bring out a device which i switchable one day?

For a simple reader that's very convenient and has some useful benefits such as file carrying, cloud storage, mp3, checking email, etc. You can't complain for the money.

The Fire is approaching double the weight, and I suspect that'd be too heavy for a lap reader while drinking coffee, etc. These devices and tablets really are down to what you are gonna use them for, sepecifically; every nook and cranny seems to have been filled from a basic Touch like I got to an all singing and dancing 35,000 baht ASUS phone/tablet/netbook all in one.

----------


## FailSafe

^

You can adjust the font size to be a bit smaller (if your eyes are up to it) to lengthen sentences.

----------


## DrAndy

even at the smallest size some books can be badly spaced

it all depends on the original formatting

I use the landscape way for a few books

see some posts back a few days

----------


## DrAndy

> well, it's only $20 more expensive, which I would't call 'a lot', and the benefits I saw were:


25% difference...

but the benefits are OK, esp the double storage size, if you can keep track of that many books without a file system

----------


## Bettyboo

> if you can keep track of that many books without a file system


Youn can file under 'collections' (and make New Collections; call them whatever you like) and 'author', so seems fine to me - 'documents' for my .PDF research is a seperate tab too. Easy and functional.




> You can adjust the font size to be a bit smaller (if your eyes are up to it) to lengthen sentences.


Yeah, it tends to be book by book, but the device remembers the preference, so that's pretty good.

I haven't managed to connect to the wifi yet...  :Sad:  (True at home); I'll try at work tomorrow, not sure if it's a problem with the wifi at home or the device. I downloaded from Amazon to my desktop then USB to the device, so that was fine, especially as I only have about 20 books; put on some mp3s too, easy. It's not a bad little device for travel, and it's easy enough to carry just about anywhere and give reading options. For the money, it's good, but it's not all singing and dancing, that's for sure.

----------


## can123

I understand the tortuous amount of work involved in pressing one's thumb on a button in order to move to a new page. Have you given consideration to employing a poor person, or a child, who is particularly skillful with regard to this matter, to turn the page for you ?

----------


## Bettyboo

*tor·tu·ous/ˈtôrCHo͞oəs/*



Adjective:Full of twists and turns.Excessively lengthy and complex: "a tortuous argument".Nice use of poetic style punning... The look up section on the Kindle works pretty well.

----------


## can123

Go on tell us the truth ! Did you press the button yourself or did the boyfriend do it for you ?

----------


## Bettyboo

Gareth and Dafydd do help me with some rudimentary tasks, the Welsh are very good at simple tasks once trained...

----------


## benbaaa

> the shipping was $70, but apparently they pay it back if it's not stopped/charged by immigration - we will see.


I got a refund from Amazon when they worked out that the actual import duty was less than their estimate.  Straight back into my credit card account with no fuss.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I'm hoping for the same; $70...

Now, I've been playing and searching and reading all day. If I was buying again, I'd get a Barnes and Noble Tablet (or Kindle Fire):



Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

The reason being, mainly, the slightly bigger screen. I find the 6" of the K Touch just a little bit too small, it's very portable and easy to carry though. The 7"-8" tablets have LCD screens, but I don't have any problem reading from them (I read from my laptop for ages no problem). Also, they are more flexible, although, on a little tablet an HDMi would be nice, and maybe a front camera for Skype, mmm, you can go on forever. Probably the Kindle Touch is just fine. Maybe an ASUS Transformer 300 would compliment it perfectly; now there's an idea; out in the next month or so and should be 15,000-17,000 baht (that's more than my laptop...) - too expensive...  :Smile: 



Asus Transformer Pad TF300 Review | iPad and Tablets | CNET UK

So, yeah, the Kindle Touch is good for a cheap book reader, maybe the Fire or the B&N Tablet at a tad larger would be even better?

----------


## Mojo

Got mine from ebay, no taxes no duties as it came via normal registered mail. Arrived in a week or so.

For reading you can't beat kindle e-ink. For tablet you need real tablet. Looks like your still bit undecided on what you want or are trying to achieve.

If your main thing is the net and reading material in pdf files tablet would be the best to get. If reading novels without hassle then Kindle. No device can do both the best, one or another has to compromise. Re: screen technology, size, functionality.

Perhaps you need both, a good full blown tablet and a e-book reader for reading.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I think you're right, the perfect solution for reading is a book, the perfect solution for .PDFs is a laptop (probably a 17"er), etc; it's always a compromise. & for the money, the Kindle Touch is very good - for me, it is just a tool to hold content to be used as and when: travelling, when I fancy a coffee, other. I really like the Cloud server too, it adds flexibility, and over the last couple of days I've gotten a large and easily accessible library of classic books for free!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Post #327 -I'm waiting for for the Transformer Prime HD.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ there are some very interesting ASUSs on the way over the next couple of months.

----------


## FailSafe

I have a standard Kindle and a Kindle Fire- if I'm reading text, I choose the standard Kindle 100% of the time- if there are color pictures, then the Fire is the way to go.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ any difference to you due to the size of the devices?

----------


## FailSafe

^ 

A bit, but it's the lack of eye strain with the standard Kindle compared to the Fire that swings it.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ must be your age...  :Smile:  

It is a good device (you get a lot for your money), I think I'll like it more as I get used to it; just a kinda settling in period. I'm doing some research at the moment that crosses domains, so there's a lot of localized jargon and terminology, so the Kindle dictionary and internet access is a useful feature.

----------


## DrAndy

> I find the 6" of the K Touch just a little bit too small, it's very portable and easy to carry though. The 7"-8" tablets have LCD screens, but I don't have any problem reading from them


yes, it is small, that is the whole point

and the eInk screen is much easier to read than an LCD especially outdoors sitting on a beach!



> the perfect solution for reading is a book,


true, but 100 books can be a bit heavy; once again, that is the whole point of the Kindle

I have found different downloads of the same book can give quite different experiences; one can be badly spaced, even two columns in the page, the other can be perfecdtly formatted so the smaller page size doesn't matter

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^ I think I'll like it more as I get used to it; just a kinda settling in period.


My brother didn't have much really good to say about his at first, but within a month or two, had practically stopped reading 'regular' books in favor of the Kindle. Give it a bit of time.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ good point. It is a great cheap device, just need to get used to the different reading experience; I thought it be the size of a paperback and you'd get a full page, but actually you only get about a third of a page; different reading experience...

----------


## DrAndy

yes, a common assumption

see my initial posts

----------


## baldrick

I think the Ainol nova 7 advanced I picked up for 200 SGD would be a fine ereader - I use it as the car stereo




> ^ there are some very interesting ASUSs on the way over the next couple of months.


yes - ASUS Zenbook UX32VD unveiled, packs discrete graphics to flaunt that 1080p screen -- Engadget

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
>  the perfect solution for reading is a book,
> 
> 
> true, but 100 books can be a bit heavy; once again, that is the whole point of the Kindle


Real books annoy me now because I can get the definition of a word with a button click.

----------


## blue

I must admit the  things I miss  most are  breaking the new books spine,
and if I'm traveling tearing the pages off and throwing them away after I've read  them

----------


## sabang

> if I'm traveling tearing the pages off and throwing them away after I've read them


That is heresy. Just leave yer preloved book in some scungy backpacker hostel, in return for one of theirs. Books are for recycling, not selfish throwaway consumption.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Strongly suspect ole Blue was having a laugh.........

----------


## Bettyboo

> Real books annoy me now because I can get the definition of a word with a button click.


Yes, that's true - I've used it several times today.

But, I also worry that learning by contextual reading and specific author meaning may be eroded to dictionary definitions which are pre-packaged and controlled by conventions (ultimately, a very few people who design and print these conventions); this is not the way the English language works. More examples really of technology harming human creativity (of course, I may be over-analyzing...  :Smile: ).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> But, I also worry that learning by contextual reading and specific author meaning may be eroded to dictionary definitions which are pre-packaged and controlled by conventions (ultimately, a very few people who design and print these conventions); this is not the way the English language works. More examples really of technology harming human creativity (of course, I may be over-analyzing... ).


True, but the non-English don't have the same level of intuition with regard to English, so it's useful for the vast majority of people who use English.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^Strongly suspect ole Blue was having a laugh.........


Strongly suspect he's talking about colouring or pop-up books.

----------


## DrAndy

> I must admit the things I miss most are breaking the new books spine,
> and if I'm traveling tearing the pages off and throwing them away after I've read them


 
you can't wipe your bum with a Kindle

still, there is always the bible those chaps stick in hotel rooms

----------


## blue

Tearing the pages off a book as you read them is the ultimate reading experience , plus you never lose your place  and no need for poofy bookmarks 

If you're reading in bed you can throw  the pages  on the floor which is somehow liberating , and next morning you can instantly see how much you read ; sometimes there's a big pile .
 Be careful though, once  I got up for a piss and slipped  backwards on them , luckily the bed broke my fall....
I know is  might be considered vandalisation in some circles, but maybe there's some reason I'm compelled to do, it perhaps is a game, a paper trail  for extraterrestrial children to play .
More likely a mad axeman is following the trail  delirious that his favourite book is been ripped up 
- just a mo there's someone at the door .. ..
oh ,it was just the wind.

Leave the book for backpackers ?
fuk um, I'm not sure if most of them are real people anyway.
Having said  years ago I left one book behind and took another at a  hostel in    LA 
It was Sombrero Fall out by Richard  Brautigan turned out to be a 
great book. 
The authour starts typing  a story , tears it up and throws it in the rubbish bin, while he mourns his Japanese girlfriend who has left him [ he's just  found one of her hairs ].
Meanwhile in the bin the  story writes it's self .

It's one of those books thats  out of print and not e-booked by the publishers 
but i asked on demonoid and a Dutch  girl there Digitalised her copy !
and torrented it .
Trouble is I have not re read it yet 
I want to ,but  I'm like a squirrel  always hording for another day . 

Richard Brautigan - Sombrero Fallout (mobi) - Demonoid

----------


## Bettyboo

I've changed my mind, I like it now.  :Smile: 

For the first couple of days I was working at home and reading in my office, not spectacular. Today, I was out and about, reading in a coffee shop and in the Honda lounge whilst waiting for me car (excellent it was, food, drink, servers and attractive sales reps to keep me company, and widescreen TVs, free computers and wifi; Honda in Thailand provide the best service I've ever seen for a car manufacturer...). The Kindle is much better when out and about, plus I've got used to a smaller font, so I can read a reasonable page, and hold it in one hand and change pages with me thumb.

I'm also thinking of getting a Blackberry Playbook, under 10k and seem to do almost everything in a little portable tablet (7"); anybody got one?

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Amazon To Launch Color Ebook Reader Later This Year, Says Report*

  																	Matt Burns 																 
 							Friday, May 11th, 2012
 Comments




A color Kindle might be on the way. Industry watchdog publication, Digitimes, says Amazon will launch one  in the second half of this year. The report goes on to state that the  new models will forgo the traditional infrared touchpanels used in the  current model for multitouch capacitive panels. Digitimes expects Amazon  to adapt E Ink’s upcoming color EPD panels in their ereaders so don’t  expect LCD displays.
 This move, if true, would put the Kindle in a strange spot between a  full-scale tablet and a tradition b/w ereader. Amazon has so far been  very successful in marketing the Kindle’s grayscale screen against full  color tablets like the iPad. The Kindle Fire showed that there is a  demand for color ereaders as well, though. A color eink display might be  the start of a larger content push from Amazon.
 Magazines are a hard sell on grayscale ereaders right now. The  publications lose all the flash they work so hard to curate. Amazon  knows this. However, at $200, the Kindle Fire is still out of reach for a  lot of consumers and Amazon’s primary goal with its Kindle line is  selling content, not hardware. A color eink Kindle would likely allow  Amazon to make a big push into digital zines and perhaps even textbooks.
 Color eink screens have been floating around industry tradeshows for  several years now. But they have so far been unable to make it to the  market. If this report pans out, which seems likely, Amazon might  release the first color eink ereader — if not, the company always has  the glowing Kindle that we know is on tap.

----------


## Mojo

Just got one of these for my Kindle Touch. A very good cover and very good on reading in bed. For those of us who are too lazy to get up or turn the bedside light off when you start sleeping while reading.

Price is high on amazon ($60 + shipping + customs deposit) but you can get brand new ones from ebay with reasonable price. Also from ebay it is usually shipped with USPS thus mine came thru without any custom duties and paid $60 incuding shipping to Bangkok.

The case is leather and protects the Kindle nicely and light is powered from the Kindle so no batteries etc hassle.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Said months ago, go to Daiso and buy an LED book mark for Bt100....

----------


## Cthulhu

> Just got one of these for my Kindle Touch. A very good cover and very good on reading in bed. For those of us who are too lazy to get up or turn the bedside light off when you start sleeping while reading.
> 
> Price is high on amazon ($60 + shipping + customs deposit) but you can get brand new ones from ebay with reasonable price. Also from ebay it is usually shipped with USPS thus mine came thru without any custom duties and paid $60 incuding shipping to Bangkok.
> 
> The case is leather and protects the Kindle nicely and light is powered from the Kindle so no batteries etc hassle.


I wonder if they have something similar for the Nook simple touch?

----------


## Mojo

> Said months ago, go to Daiso and buy an LED book mark for Bt100....


Not in the market for bookmarks. Have led key chain already. Mate of mine also sells led aircraft warning lights should your teak house be in the flight path.

This fit's the kindle like a glove though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The bookmark has a flexible neck with and LED light on it. Think Martian craft in the original "War of the Worlds".

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mojo

> The bookmark has a flexible neck with and LED light on it. Think Martian craft in the original "War of the Worlds".


Yeah i know.

Just like the idea of protective cover as well for travel and the light takes power direct for kindle. It's costly but not that much considering how much i save of not having to buy paperbacks from airport.

----------


## Cthulhu

> The bookmark has a flexible neck with and LED light on it. Think Martian craft in the original "War of the Worlds".


Maybe he was looking for something stylish and integrated, and a cover - instead of a 100 baht throw-away solution which seems to be all that you care about. 

It seems the common denominator is that you deride those with taste, looking at stylish, integrated and well-designed solutions. Constantly. Is that because you have none (style and taste, that is)?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, yes, it makes perfect sense to waste $60 on something when you can get a more functional alternative for under $10.

In fact I'd go further: The little slide out light in post #352 doesn't like it does the job properly. 


So this would be both better value and more effective.

Black Leather Pouch Case Cover+Portable Reading Light LED For Amazon Kindle 4 | eBay


But of course, being an Apple fucktard, you are used to wasting money on style and discovering you get little of substance for your money.

Mind you, you probably bought a Nook because you're pissed off at Amazon cornering the 7" tablet market.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mojo

> Yes, yes, it makes perfect sense to waste $60 on something when you can get a more functional alternative for under $10.
> 
> In fact I'd go further: The little slide out light in post #352 doesn't like it does the job properly. 
> 
> 
> So this would be both better value and more effective.
> 
> Black Leather Pouch Case Cover+Portable Reading Light LED For Amazon Kindle 4 | eBay
> 
> ...


Mmm sorry but no. That looks something that you need to wear safety goggles to protect your eyes getting pierced.

The amazon one works just fine and there is light enough to read in total darkness. All integrated and sleek package.

You are trying to compare a Vios with a Ferrari here. In quality and in cost.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually I'm comparing a $5 chinese piece of shit with a $5 chinese piece of shit, and letting people dumb enough to pay $60 for it identify themselves.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> a Vios with a Ferrari here


Which one is the Vios? (& I'm very pleased you didn't say 'City with a Ferrari, thank you.)

----------


## Mojo

Not all of us are skint bastards and what's $60 anyways. Less than an hour earnings.

----------


## Mojo

> Originally Posted by Mojo
> 
> a Vios with a Ferrari here
> 
> 
> Which one is the Vios? (& I'm very pleased you didn't say 'City with a Ferrari, thank you.)


It's the Toyota one. Just a bit bigger, more powerful and a bit cheaper than the City.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ smaller, equally powerless (I think a bit less powerful actually, can't be sure though) and similar prices. But, I was talking about the book covers!

----------


## Mojo

That would be the Harry's one. The one with the fake leather seats and led lights from outer space.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not all of us are skint bastards and what's $60 anyways. Less than an hour earnings.


Ah yes, the stock excuse of people who just realise they've been had over.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm listening with interest as I'm thinking about getting a cover for mine...  :Smile:

----------


## can123

I have a black leather cover which cost about £ 30. I am able to arrange my life sufficiently well so as not to have to read in the fecking dark so laser lights are not needed.

----------


## Cthulhu

I think it's pretty clearly established, now, that HB as neither style nor class, and justifies it as "frugal". 

Parents - pay attention - this is what happens when you don't let your kids have nice things.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No, I think it's established that I can think of better things to do in Thailand with $50 than waste it on a cheap chinese cover for a product that costs less than that to make.

 :Smile:

----------


## Mojo

> I'm listening with interest as I'm thinking about getting a cover for mine...


Be a man and buy the Ferrari, deep inside you know it's the only way to go.

Or maybe you should start a thread to help you decide...

----------


## Mojo

> No, I think it's established that I can think of better things to do in Thailand with $50 than waste it on a cheap chinese cover for a product that costs less than that to make.


Did you get your kindle from alibaba.com as well?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Or maybe you should start a thread to help you decide...


That's a fine idea.

----------


## Cthulhu

> No, I think it's established that I can think of better things to do in Thailand with $50 than waste it on a cheap chinese cover for a product that costs less than that to make.


I hoped this thread wasn't going to devolve into hookers...? Pity.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> No, I think it's established that I can think of better things to do in Thailand with $50 than waste it on a cheap chinese cover for a product that costs less than that to make.
> 
> 
> I hoped this thread wasn't going to devolve into hookers...? Pity.


What does that even mean?!

"Devolve into hookers"?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cthulhu

I'm sure there's some qualified English teachers on this board to help you with that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Perhaps you should try and hire one.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Cthulhu

^ You're the one with the English language deficiency --- not me.

.... and I'm only juggling 5 different languages, while you are barely managing one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Is one of them Klingon by any chance?

Here Daffy, $160 a pop, you're dumb enough to buy a pair of these.

 :smiley laughing: 




> *Jeans Solve First World Problem With See-Through Smartphone Pocket*
> 
> 
>   By David Ponce
>   Ever wanted to see who’s calling but were too lazy to _reach into your pocket_?   Yeah, life can be hard sometimes.  So that’s why we’re 100% behind the  DELTA415 Wearcom™ jeans.  Instead of putting your hand all the way into  your pocket, you can just unzip a flap of material and reveal a plastic  screen through which you can see your phone.  Yes, you can even use  your device while it’s still in the pocket, and there’s a special hole  through which you can thread your earphone or mic.  No, it’s not limited  to the iPhone; any 3″ X 5″ or less device will fit.
>   It’s $160 for the pair, although it appears to be limited to people  of more moderate proportions as the largest waist size is 38.
>   [ Product Page ] VIA [ Mashable ]

----------


## Cthulhu

You really *do* belong in the oubliette.

Seriously obsessive, and seriously angry, bitter and envious of a younger generation that you feel is leaving you behind. I don't blame them, considering what a charmer you are.

You're probably better referred to this thread:

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...ml#post2139598

----------


## DrAndy

bitching aside, I have now had my Kindle for about three months - I took it with me to Portugal instead of the usual stack of books

It was excellent, did exactly as what was on the box

easy to get used to and easy to read and get around

all in all, a good buy

it was also nice to be able to read two or three books at a time, swapping between them being very simple

----------


## hazz

^nice to know. I have been thinking of getting one for my art's birthday, I really like the text quality on the screen. Whats it like in bright sunlight? good

----------


## CNF55

> ^nice to know. I have been thinking of getting one for my art's birthday, I really like the text quality on the screen. *Whats it like in bright sunlight?* good


That exactly is the advantage of the Kindle over iPads and other tablets with backlight. 

I do most of my reading at the beach and the Kindle is truly fantastic - no glare at all and no unwanted page turning due to the wind  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

It is literally almost the same as reading words on a page.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, it is brighter to read in the sun, as is a normal book

it is also difficult to read in the dark without a lamp, as is a normal book

that is the point of the display, it is meant to mimic a book, and does it well

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> ^nice to know. I have been thinking of getting one for my art's birthday, I really like the text quality on the screen. *Whats it like in bright sunlight?* good
> 
> 
> That exactly is the advantage of the Kindle over iPads and other tablets with backlight. 
> 
> I do most of my reading at the beach and the Kindle is truly fantastic - no glare at all and no unwanted page turning due to the wind


The lack of colour was a deal buster for me and better half; so we have to just live with the bright daylight issues. I will say one thing, the displayed text on the iPad3 is now as good as it is on the kindle... so some progress :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

> The lack of colour was a deal buster for me and better half; so we have to just live with the bright daylight issues. I will say one thing, the displayed text on the iPad3 is now as good as it is on the kindle... so some progress


An active display cannot adjust to the full range of light to be always similar to paper. That is why it is harder on the eye.

I do miss color that is true. Still an eInk display is superior for reading. Probably next year a color eInk model will be available.

----------


## DrAndy

> The lack of colour was a deal buster for me


how many books do you have that are printed in colour?

besides your kid's books

----------


## DrAndy

> Probably next year a color eInk model will be available.


I suppose that could be used for magazine copy, but it would have to be larger

----------


## benbaaa

I think the thing with the Kindle is that it does one thing very well. But if you want to do other stuff - internet, photos, games or whatever - you need another device.

----------


## Zooheekock

I got an HP Touchpad when they were sold off cheap and put Android on it. It's true you can't see a thing on it when you take it outside but then I don't have any reason to do that. The problem with Kindles is their tiny little screen and if you're reading pdfs (about 95% of what I use my tablet for), they don't seem to be much use.

----------


## FailSafe

^

I have a Touchpad, a new iPad, and 2 Kindles (the standard model and a Fire)- when it comes to reading a book, I reach for the standard Kindle 100% of the time.

----------


## Zooheekock

For pdfs? How does that work?

----------


## FailSafe

I've never loaded a .pdf- I've got maybe 100 Kindle titles, but all are from Amazon- it's possible it wouldn't work as well with that type of file, but it seems that many posters on this thread are using .pdf files without a problem.

I have never used a back-lit device that I could stand to read from (I'm referring to reading books, not Internet web pages) for more than a few minutes.

----------


## Zooheekock

I think it depends on the formatting of the pdf. I tried some of the conversion software and, if you cut off headers and footers and the book's got simple formatting, you can put it on a Kindle but, when I tried, anything which had complex formatting (pretty much anything non-fiction) got scrambled. The back-light seems to affect people differently; I read the tablet for hours on end but plenty of people have a problem with it.

----------


## FailSafe

I will try downloading a .pdf this week to see how it looks- I could see how anything with pictures, tables, or graphs could be an issue, though.

----------


## CNF55

> I will try downloading a .pdf this week to see how it looks- I could see how anything with pictures, tables, or graphs could be an issue, though.


I honestly wouldn't bother. Although the Kindle can read PDFs the navigation of the documents is a bitch.

I  don't understand why people always want to compare the Kindle with a tablet. The Kindle is like a paperback novel and you do not buy a papaerback if you want to look at high quality glossy photos.

----------


## benbaaa

^ Yup.  And .pdf is crap on a Kindle.  Don't bother, FailSafe. Stick to .mobi or whatever the Amazon file format is.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Agree. It's not worth the hassle. I downloaded for a bit, and then went back to Amazon. I'm still saving about 50% on every Kindle book I order from Amazon as I don't have to pay the postage (which was often almost the same as the cost of the book) and also don't have to wait a month to get it.

----------


## hazz

Its all about the right tool for the right job. If you are reading books which are essentially just books with paragraphs, chapters and parts.... I.E the novel; the kindle and e-ink readers in general are unbeatable, that battery life, the weight, the quality of the rendered fonts, the capacity to work well indoors and out doors, the price.

once you go beyond the novel, and for the majority of people they don't, reading books in larger formats than a novel, books with lots of tables, diagrams, photos, books that you want to read in their original print format. then the kindle rapidly becomes very substandard and the larger format tablets become the only buy.

For this reason I have an iPad, if I read more than one or two novels per year I would buy a additional kindle or something similar. 




> how many books do you have that are printed in colour?
> 
> besides your kid's books


print books, never counted; they weighed about 1.1 tonnes when I brought them to thailand. These together with the rather nice ebook library I am building are for the most part technical and non fiction, they are mostly large format, and have enough non textual information that you would want to preserve the original layout of the print book to maintain readability. Enough of the subset of books i use routinely make sufficiently good use of colour to help transfer the knowledge within the book into my head to make me regard colour as essential for the reader.

And yes; most of my comic and graphic novel collection is in colour and would be unreadable with out it. So yes the 'kids stuff' needs it too, 2000AD, groo, green mask....

As I said right tops for the right job, for me thats the 10" tablet... but I am not a typical book reader and the kindle is very very optimised for what the majority read and does it exceptionally well... just not for me

----------


## DrAndy

> once you go beyond the novel, and for the majority of people they don't,


I think the majority of people do, just look at the best seller lists

but they would be mostly standard book form anyway..history, politics, biographies etc etc

just not scientific or coffee table books

----------


## FailSafe

Note that Amazon has two new Kindle Fires on their site today- both are 8.9"- $299 for the wifi version and $499 for 4G- both are HD- while I personally wouldn't buy one as I didn't like the original Fire (which has also been updated), they might be good choices for others here.

They're on their homepage- http://www.amazon.com

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I looked at them yesterday. Pretty cheap. But the same problem - much of what I would want to use one for is blocked unless you live in the US. So, no.

----------


## FailSafe

^

True- much of the available streaming content will be US/UK/Canada only- it's not a bad price at $299 for a web surfing tablet, though, and the 8.9" screen is way better than the 7" screen for viewing web pages.

----------


## natalie8

> I'm still waiting for those cnuts to release the Kindle Fire in the UK


It's out in the UK and I got myself one, delivered last Thursday night. It's on for £159. What sold me on it were the options to be able to get TV shows and movies with Dolby sound. Also, it has Wi Fi which I'm happy about.

I kept debating getting this one vs just the Paperwhite, but a few factors convinced me to go for the Kindle Fire HD. Number one, I'm back in Dubai where TV and internet are dimal to abyssmal in regards to price and service.

Also, we're going to Thailand for 5 weeks in December and I'll be able to use my Kindle Fire HD for movies and magazines as well as books. At first I was a bit worried about not having the ink type screen, like the Paperwhite has, but it wouldn't be very often that I would use it out in the sun, such as by the pool or at the beach. I'd rather be doing laps in the pool or swimming and walking a the beach to get back into shape. :s

I absolutely love the HD screen and the features. If you order it from Amazon UK, they give you one month free of Lovefilm Instant. I was all ready to order the Paperwhite on recommendation from a couple of friends, but when I checked it out, the earliest delivery date was December 14. Not good for me since I was coming back to Dubai on November 2nd.

Jizzy, do you have a Nectar card? I managed to rack up £40 worth of points to use on Amazon towards my Kindle purchase, so it was £119 rather than £159. We also have an iPad but hubby uses it most of the time, and each of us having a device solves this problem.

My number one issue is being able to read without having physical books to have to look for and to lug around. I know that the screen for the HD isn't as good for the eyes as the print type screen, but I'm willing to sacrifice this. I'm also using it as an excuse to stay off the computer, like I am now, LOL.

Kindle Fire HD - Most Advanced 7" Tablet

Sorry to hijack you thread, Davis, but my review is for you too. Are you using your Kindle a lot now? How are you liking it?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Sorry to hijack you thread, Davis, but my review is for you too. Are you using your Kindle a lot now? How are you liking it?


Hi Nat: I use it every day and love it. Best gadget I ever purchased. I would love a Fire, but useless here in the PI. I still read real books from the stacks I have in the house, but rarely order anything but Kindle books now.

----------


## buriramboy

Finally bought the 8 gb kindle fire HD yesterday for my daughter was £159, now the challenege begins to make sure it's mainly used for reading and not playing games..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Finally bought the 8 gb kindle fire HD yesterday for my daughter was £159, now the challenege begins to make sure it's mainly used for reading and not playing games..


Ha. I've got two 13 year olds - good luck with that!

----------


## chitown

> Finally bought the 8 gb kindle fire HD yesterday for my daughter was £159, now the challenege begins to make sure it's mainly used for reading and not playing games..


Can games be played on a Kindle? I thought they were for reading only?

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Finally bought the 8 gb kindle fire HD yesterday for my daughter was £159, now the challenege begins to make sure it's mainly used for reading and not playing games..
> 
> 
> Ha. I've got two 13 year olds - good luck with that!


Tell me about it as with being able to use facebook, youtube etc. on it it's going to be a losing battle i fear, but at the moment she reads a 'normal' book for about an hour a night before going to bed so when the current book is finished we'll have a go with the kindle and see how it goes. :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Finally bought the 8 gb kindle fire HD yesterday for my daughter was £159, now the challenege begins to make sure it's mainly used for reading and not playing games..
> 
> 
> Can games be played on a Kindle? I thought they were for reading only?


Seems can do everything on the one i've got, can use the web like a normal computer as in facebook, youtube, skype etc. They come with lots of free games you download the app from amazon.

----------


## chitown

That is good to know. I was told you can't go on the internet with them other than the Amazon site to buy books.

----------


## buriramboy

> That is good to know. I was told you can't go on the internet with them other than the Amazon site to buy books.


I don't profess to be any type of 'kindle' expert having only bought one yesterday, but the model i have '8gb kindle fire HD' has built in wi fi and seems you can access the web as normal, this may not be true though for the smaller, basic models.

----------


## buriramboy

ROFL, seems i don't even know which model i bought, just checked the box it is the 16 GB Kindle Fire HD.

----------


## chitown

> ROFL, seems i don't even know which model i bought, just checked the box it is the 16 GB Kindle Fire HD.


I do not even know what the difference is between the models. 

Maybe I should take a look and order one.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> ROFL, seems i don't even know which model i bought, just checked the box it is the 16 GB Kindle Fire HD.
> 
> 
> I do not even know what the difference is between the models. 
> 
> Maybe I should take a look and order one.



The Kindle is a book reader only. The Kindle Fire is like an IPAD thing, where you can get movies, tv shows, games, internet, etc. Caution: Many of its functions won't work outside of the US and one or two other countries.

----------


## buriramboy

I've just a taken a pic of it with Teakdoor on it, but pic too big to load into gallery here, fok i hate trying to post pics on here, how the fok do i shrink a photo (simply) to get it to upload to the gallery here????

----------


## natalie8

> That is good to know. I was told you can't go on the internet with them other than the Amazon site to buy books.


With the older ones or the Paperwhite, this is true.




> ROFL, seems i don't even know which model i bought, just checked the box it is the 16 GB Kindle Fire HD.


This is the exact one that I just got.




> Kindle Fire HD - Most Advanced 7" Tablet


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-Dolby...2010912&sr=8-1

----------


## CNF55

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> That is good to know. I was told you can't go on the internet with them other than the Amazon site to buy books.
> 
> 
> With the older ones or the Paperwhite, this is true.


Sorry, Natalie, not quite true.

I've got the old Kindle with the keyboard and it does have a browser which allows you to visit any web page. I do admit however that it is quite useless due to the small size and a bad resolution (plus only in black and white).

But then again - the original Kindle (or the Paperwhite) is a book reader and not a tablet and as book reader, it is absolutely brilliant.

----------


## Lambik

At Tukcom you can buy a GPad 7.0 Explorer II for less than 4.000 ThB, that's less than the price of a Kindle here in Thailand.

Kindle-Thailand.in.th | Kindle Shop @B2S - Kindle 4, Kindle Touch, Kindle Touch 3G, Kindle Keyboard, Kindle Fire & Accessories

but can you trust a GPad?

----------


## Mr Earl

I recently got a regular kindle and I love it.

I downloaded a couple of kindle torrents and have thousands of books to choose from.
 The Calibre e-book management software makes it all pretty easy to handle.
I've been traveling a bunch lately and it's great not having to carry any real paper books.

----------

